# First leg of my trip: Hong Kong to Bangkok- 4,400 km



## ronnie simpson (Nov 9, 2008)

The first leg of my trip is now complete, so I figured i'd do a little write up and post it up on the forum. Obviously, this is a pretty abridged version of my trip thus far, but it's still a pretty long read. Should be good if you're bored/ at work/ rained in from riding....

Hong Kong- Bangkok, Thailand. 8 weeks, 4,400 km, 4 countries.









Hong Kong at night- November 2008









Buying my bike at "Flying Ball Bike Shop" in Hong Kong. This is the same shop that Heinz Stucke talks about in his stories. That is Phillip in the picture, but I met "Mr. Lee", who Heinz talks about. That shop kicks ass.









Bike ready to roll- January 1- Hong Kong

January 1, I woke up bright and early and prepared to leave my apartment in Hong Kong for the final time. A few friends showed up to see me off, take some pictures and wish me luck, which was really cool. I ate some pancakes at McDonald's for the last time, and then rode from my place in Causeway Bay to the Wan Chai Ferry Pier. I said bye to my friends for the last time at this point, and then took the ferry across the harbor, to the Kowloon side of Hong Kong. I rode to the "China/ Macau Ferry Pier" and bought a ticket to Zhongshan, China. I would go over land, but I had already ridden the whole Pearl River Delta area in December, and I value my 1.5 lungs wayyy too much to ride back through Guangzhou. The smog there is ridiculous. Plus, it adds about 400 km to the trip, whereas the ferry is only 30 km across the water, and you're already in Zhongshan. The ferry wasn't until the afternoon, so I accomplished little more than making it to Zhongshan and finding a hotel for the night. I found a German couple on the street, and asked them for directions to some hotels. They got their friend to show me the way. This was the last time that I would see anyone white or non-Chinese for 14 days...... which was really surreal in a way.

The next day I made my way to Kaiping, which is where I picked up National Road "G 325", which would eventually take me almost the whole way to Vietnam. Navigation was pretty difficult when not near a main road, as I only had a very large map that was not super detailed. China is simply too big and changing much too fast to carry really good road maps on a bicycle. With the combination of the map showing city names, a compass, and GPS waypoints recorded from Google Earth, I never got too terribly lost. If you ever travel China, you will notice that city names are written in English underneath the Chinese characters on most of the road signs in bigger cities. When you see the characters for a city that you need to go to, or a city that is on your way, learn to write down the characters in a small notebook. That way, when you get outside of the big city, and see signs that are strictly in Chinese, you can figure out which road to follow. Also, the language barrier in China is HUUUUGE, and as such, it is very difficult to even receive local assistance in finding your way around. It's like this big, pointless game of Pictionary, when touring in China.









me and the bike in front of a tower in Kaiping. Some type of monument.

I found the people in China to be very friendly, very warm and very respectful. For example, whenever I would park my bike somewhere to eat, a crowd would gather around me and my bike, but no one would touch anything. They would literally put their hands by their side or behind their back or by their side, and just closely study the bike and its components, and then after a few minutes, would either nod approvingly or give me a thumbs up. I found it really funny. The food in China was very good, and I found ti to be a pretty good value. Meals would usually cost a dollar or two, and the rice there gives a lot of energy. It's almost like Japanese rice. I did see some things that grossed me out, namely a couple of dogs on tables that lie on their back, cut from neck to *******, and fileted all over a table, just in front of a restaurant. When I first saw this, in the city of Yangjiang, I pretty much stuck to duck for the rest of my time there. It's really easy to spot duck or chicken, as it's white meat and a fairly large animal. I want to hope that I never ate dog at any point. It grosses me out.

I had one night where I couldn't seem to find a hotel, and I was in a small city, so camping was out of the option. I got out my phrase book and asked these kids on motor bikes to show me to a hotel. I arrived at a hotel with no less than 12 kids in my posse. They helped me carry my bike to my room and hung out for a while. Pretty cool.









these are some of the kids who helped me find a hotel. Really cool kids.

A lot of people ask me what my favorite memory from China was, and I have found myself telling the same story over and over. In the city of Zhanjiang, (which is a really nice city by the sea), I was trying to find my way one morning, when I heard a woman say "May I help you?". I was shocked, because I hadn't heard English in more than a week. I turn around, and there is a smiling Chinese woman, about 40 years old, standing there with her bike. (We were in the bike lane). I explained to her that I was trying to find my way back to the "G 325", but that the sings were confusing me. She made a phone call, and then said "my friend will be here shortly, to show you the way." I tried to tell her, "oh, that's not necessary, i'm sure I can find it", but she had already made the call. She explained that her friend, who is in the local cycling club would ride to where we were, and then show me how to get to the G 325. While we waited (for 20-30 minutes), she explained that she was a local College Professor, and that she had a very high degree, and that's why she spoke English. She kept saying I was "very romantic." I think that means that she thought I was attractive. She said that I could attend the college if I wanted to, for free. She offered to find me housing and free food if I wanted to say and study there. I explained to her that I was trying to go to Vietnam, and she looked all confused and said "You mean you wouldn't want to live in Zhangjiang?". I thought it was pretty funny. She really was just super friendly.

A few minutes later, this old dude shows up on his bike to show me to the road. The man was about 60 and spoke no English, so the professor explained to him where I needed to go to. The man nodded understandingly, and seemed really excited to help me. I thanked the professor and followed the guy back to his apartment. At his apartment, he had 7 old men from the cycling club that were there to see the lost American bicycle touring guy. One man walked up with 3 small baked potatoes. He took a bite out of one and then handed them all to me. I thought it was funny, so I ate around the bite and put the other in my front pannier for later. A few minutes later, we all took off to ride to Road G 325. 4 guys dropped back, and it was just me and 3 of the old dudes. They pedaled me through Zhanjiang on a beautiful winter morning, and then outside the city where I started seeing KM markers indicating that we were on the 325. I thanked the men and took off.

The 3 men followed me, though, and we continued in a group, until we got to the next town of Suixi, which was about 30 km from where we had started. They pulled over and then called the professor, who acted as our translator. She explained to me that they wanted buy me lunch, and eat with me. She asked me if I would allow them to do this. Of course I couldn't say no, so I agreed and hung up. The 3 old men took me to a local restaurant, and bought a feast of duck, beef, rice, vegetables, herbal tea and rice wine. We all ate everything, and one of the guys polished off all of the duck's feet. He seemed to really like them. I found out on the phone that the guy eating the feet had ridden his mountain bike from Zhangjiang (far southern china) to Beijing for the Olympics last year. That is more than 4,000 km. Anyways, we all ate lunch and hung out a really nice afternoon. It was such a neat experience. After lunch, they literally pedaled me more than 20 km outside of Suixi, and then stopped to get pictures with me before heading back to Zhangjiang. How cool is that? I got lost, so 3 men rode 100 km out of their way (round trip), just to show me the road, buy me lunch and hang out with me, since I was a guest in their country? I was really touched by the whole thing. I am smiling just writing this. It was one of the coolest things of my life. I felt so bad, because one of the men started to tear up when we said good bye. He had just a couple of tears on his cheek and filled my water bottle. It was incredible.









This is me and the old dudes before going our separate ways... Super nice guys. Very groovy experience.

That day began a stretch of 3 straight days in the outdoors. I could not find lodging for a few nights, and had to camp on the side of the road. Whenever it was the end of the day and I needed to camp out, I would stop on the side of the road and act as if I was checking my bike over and/ or eat peanuts or something. I would wait until no one was around, and there was no traffi, and then disappear into the woods. I did this successfully 3 times in total. (camping is illegal in China, as in most Communist countries. especially as a foreigner.) One night in particular, I was on a farm and had a cow moo at me all night long. I hadn't really spoken to anyone in more than a week, so I found myself in front of a camp fire in rural southern China talking to a cow at night. That cow was cool. I would talk to him, and he would moo understandingly, and vice versa.









This is where the cow was mooing at me. Camping in southern china...

After camping for a few days, I made it into the city of Qinzhou, which was just about 100 km from the Vietnam border. Qinzhou was pretty cool. My last day of cycling in China was really nice. I covered 100 km in absolutely no time (at least it felt that way), and arrived in Dong Xing at about 3 in the afternoon. About 15 or 20 km before Dong Xing, I took my last snack break, and stopped for a tea and some cookies, in what ended up being a very very nice little town. The whole village came out, and there were kids everywhere. A man gave me several small oranges, and a woman who spoke very basic English asked me several questions, and then told the rest of the village. When they heard I was from California, and that I was going to Vietnam from Hong Kong, I showed them my map, and they all seemed to be really impressed. She would say California, and the whole village would be like "oooooohhhhhhhhhh" and "ahhhhhhhhhhhh" and then laugh and smile. Really really cool way to end my China trip.









These are some of the people from the village. Check out the dude handing me oranges. Suuuuuuper friendly people. Nice village, too.

In Dong Xing, I spent the night at a really nice hotel and then tried to cross teh border into Vietnam. I had no visa, and tried to get one on arrival, but they don't do that, so I got sent back. I was pretty frustrated that I actually spent 18 minutes in Vietnam, but had to go back to China for a few more days. Zeng Qing Yu, the friendly 24 year concierge spoke some English, and he helped me get my Visa at the local travel agent. I ended up meeting a Chinese guy who was raised in the US and owned a karaoke bar/ farm in Dong Xing. Me, the American Chinese guy (Brad), Zeng Qing Yu, the cute hotel front desk girl Dong Ling, and several locals sang karaoke and got kinda drunk on my last night in China. It was really really cool. There was a definite hook up about to go down when i walked Dong Ling home, but Zeng Qing Yu came along and unknowingly cock blocked me. I don't think he understood that I was trying to hook up with Dong Ling (or at least kiss her or something) by walking her home. He was just being friendly and walking with us and trying to talk to me. I was like "not now dude. not now" Dong Ling and I were both pretty frustrated. Lame.









me and Dong Ling. I couldn't understand a thing she said, but I liked her.

Zeng Qing Yu gave me a moped escort to the border the next day and I crossed into Vietnam with no problems on January 14.









Vietnam border at Dong Xing, China/ Mong Cai, Vietnam

My first day in Vietnam was interesting. First off, Mong Cai sucks. it's just a border town with Vietnamese casinos to attract Chinese businessman. The place is also full of hookers. Maybe I just didn't like Mong Cai because I lost $100 playing black jack?? Damnit. I thought I could make some money for my trip, but it didn't work out. NO more gambling on this trip for me. Normally, a hundred bucks wouldn't matter so much, but i'm ballin' on a budget here, so every penny counts.

My first day cycling in Vietnam, I covered about 130 km, and stayed in a hotel for 6 bucks. It was in the middle of nowhere, so I only had one option for dinner. I walked into this place and just started pointing at food, and ended up with a ridiculous feast for 4 bucks. including 3 beers and a whole duck, soup, vegetables, eggs, rice, tea, etc. The family that lived/ worked there was super nice, and wanted some pictures with me. No less than 12 people, including several small children showed up and we drank tea and smoked tobacco out of a big bamboo water pipe for hours. Cool second night in Vietnam. The people were all super super friendly.









the C'Dale in the mountains in extreme Northern Vietnam









some of the family I chilled with on night 2 in Vietnam

Continuing on South, I stopped in a city called Thai Binh. I ended up staying there for 2 days, as my stomach was all messed up for a day. I had my bike locked up in a storage closet, but someone from the hotel stole my Gerber, a pocket knife, a flash light and my rear LED flashing light. This was the only time I have been stolen from in my trip thus far.

Cool story in Thai Binh. I had been at a Wi Fi coffee house, using my lap top, and was hungry, so I started walking around. It's about 11 pm at night, and I see a lady on a corner with a steaming pot, so I walk up and point at the pot, which was full of corn. She indicated she wanted 10,000 dong (about 60 cents). I gave her a 20,000 dong bill, expecting corn and some change. Instead of change, she just gave me 14 pieces of steamed corn (for $1.20!!!) I was like, "lady, what am I supposed to do with 14 pieces of corn?" She just started laughing hysterically, so I kinda laughed and walked away. 3 old men were drinking tea on the sidewalk, so I offered them some corn. They declined, but pulled up a chair for me. I sat down and started eating corn with them. I started making noises and saying "oohhhhh, it's soooooooo good." Finally, one guy was curious and asked for some corn, so I gave it to him. He seemed to like it, so the other guys wanted corn. Within minutes, I had 9 people eating corn ona street corner. Mission accomplished, I gave all my corn away and made some friends. a 20 year old college kid sat down and spoke good English, so I talked to the whole group for about an hour. Very very cool people.









one of the old dudes eating corn. Yeah, he's liking it.









The bike in front of an artillery gun in Thai Binh. Soviet/ Vietnam war monument. This is still Northern Vietnam. I got dirty looks at that place, since it was an NVA war memorial.

A couple of days later in teh city of Ky Anh, I encountered my only real hostility in Vietnam. (still in the north at this point...) I walked into a restaurant to get some noodles, and the owner, about 60 years old, made it very clear that I was not welcome. He pointed to the street, and waved his arms no. I thanked him and left. This also happened again, and literally 3 stores tried to blatantly rip me off and over charge me. Some bad **** must have happened in Ky Anh, because the anti- white sentiment was pretty high, but I also encountered a lot of friendly people there as well. This was the only place in Vietnam where the people were anything less than extraordinarily friendly.









Hotel room bike maintenance in Ky Anh









Water break by the beach, Central Vietnam

A few days later, I made it to Da Nang. I ended up (completely by luck) coming across this out of the way place called "Tam's Pub". Tam, the lady who owned the place was a little girl during the war, and was an interpreter for the Americans. She (as well as everyone else in Southern Vietnam) absolutely loves Americans to this day.She has pictures of American GI's back in the 60s and now. She literally has several close friends who knew her back in the war and come to visit her to this day. She does food/ guided tours/ surf board rentals. People like Jimmy Buffett and other celebrities have been there. Jimmy donated 4 surf boards to her, that she rents out. Tam ended up being super cool and taking me on a tour of the area, with her close friend, a war Veteran named Tom from Oklahoma. We rode around on motor bikes and looked at a few sites in the area. It meant a lot for me to go there, because my uncle had served in the Marines in Da Nang back in '68- '69. The next day when eating breakfast at her place, before leaving to the next town, she gave me a canteen that she found on Hill 55 back in 2003. Its all beat up and stuff, so it looks pretty cool. I filed it up with some sand from China beach, (where my uncle did his R&R in the war) and ended up carrying it more than 1,000 km to Saigon, where I mailed it back to Vermont. Tam can not write, so I had her speak a message to him that I transcribed, and put into the canteen. I won't go into detail, but I am tearing up writing this. That experience and canteen will remain very special to me, my uncle Joe, and Tam. It was incredibly emotional for me, because I put myself in my Uncle's shoes, and think about if I had a nephew in 40 years ride a bike to Fallujah, Iraq and meet an Iraqi interpreter from the war, and then put sand in a canteen and mail it to me. I can't wait until he gets it. I was a Marine in Iraq, like my Uncle was a Marine in Vietnam, so we are very close now, because of that...









Santi and Kiko from Spain. They are the first two cyclists I met on my trip. This is near Da Nang, on Hai Van Pass. They were doing Bangkok to Beijing.









me, Tam and Tom in Da Nang









Tam in front of a machine gun bunker on China beach in Da Nang

The next town of Hoi An was a real turning point in my trip. It was my first time hanging out with Western travelers and back packers since leaving Hong Kong. I met a ton of really cool people, and did more than my fair share of partying, relaxing and drinking for a few days, which was a nice departure from being alone in China for 2 weeks. I ended up making several friends there that I have sen throughout my travels. In fact, I just had a beer with a Dutch guy from Hoi An, here in Bangkok 2 nights ago. I also met a Dutch girl who wanted to join me in India on the bike. She ended up joining me, very briefly in Cambodia and Thailand.









Partying in Hoi An









An incredibly intense game of soccer on the beach with Vietnamese kids in Hoi An.









Leaving Hoi An. Those are a bunch of Dutch/ French people that I became friends with. I would see all of them at different times in different places over the next month.

From Hoi An southwards, where the beaches are INSANE, I followed the tourist track, and hit up all of the beaches, again seeing all of my friends from Hoi An and meeting new ones along the way. I went through the beach towns of Quy Nhon, Nha Trang, and Mui Ne, before heading to Ho Chi Minh (Saigon). Saigon was absolutely insane. I can't even begin to explain it. From there, I was only 1 day to Cambodia.









I don't know how European girls end up in my tent on the beach in Vietnam, but i'm glad they do...









Lookin' all sexy in front of the beautiful South China Sea.









The canteen I mailed out to my uncle, along with the letter from Tam, and some souvenir magical bracelets.









8th century Angkorian temples, in Vietnam. These are from the Angkor (Cambodia) Empire, which extended into Thailand, Laos, and Vietnam back then.

Vietnam was absolutely amazing. I spent 1 month and 2,400 km in this country, and came to absolutely love it. I have been in the homes of locals, camped on the beach, hung out with tourists, seen the culture and history, and come to have a solid understanding and respect for this place. Vietnam was a huge turning point in my trip for me. China seemed like a big struggle, because I was alone, and just starting. Vietnam put everyting into perspective and I had just had so much fun that I couldn't possibly not enjoy what i'm doing. I'm already planning a trip back to 'Nam.









Look at my killer cycling tan lines! Nha Trang, Vietnam









Hilarious picture of a white dude with a hooker in a skin tight yellow dress at an ATM at 2 AM in Nha Trang.









Saigon night life. That girl was from Sweden.

February 14, I crossed into Cambodia, with no problems at all. Unlike Vietnam, Cambodia does do Visa at the border. $22 + $1 for not having some quarantine papers, and I was in in minutes. I spent the night in Bavet, which is a Cambodian border town full of casinos. The place was pretty underwhelming to be honest. I did not gamble this time....









Cambodia border

My first day of cycling in Cambodia was the hottest of my trip so far. It was f***ing ridiculous. I can only imagine what India and the mid-east are gonna be like. I stopped on the side of the road and played Volley ball with some kids, and really started to warm up to Cambodia. The kids in Cambodia are AMAZING! Little kids just sprint out the front door of their homes and yell "hello!!" at you the whole time. They get so excited to see you. The people in Cambodia are increidbly friendly and accomodating.









the kids in Cambodia are AMAZING.









Cambodian volleyball. Those kids are good.









In front of one of many road side temples in Cambodia

It was a 2 day ride to Phnom Penh, Cambodia's capital and largest city. I did all of the touristy stuff like the Royal Palace, Museum and the Killing Fields, which was quite disturbing. If you don't know about Cambodia's "Khmer Rouge" genocidal regime in the 70s (I didnt know much before going there.), then research it. It is terrible what happened there. Again, going to the Killing Fields is very graphic and disturbing.









XR 250 I rented on my birthday in Phnom Penh









Me on my 24th birthday. Phnom Penh

I spent 2 days there and celebrated my 24th birthday by renting an XR 250 and riding around. Street legal dirt bikes are the "in" thing in Cambodia, because the roads are so bad. I met some really cool people there, and had a great time, before hitting the road to Kampong Chanong. On the way to Kampong, I met 11 British and Scottish cyclists in a group tour for charity. Since we were all going to the same place that day, I rode with them, and then hung out with them that evening. Cool group riding for a good cause. I also met a 25 year old Canadian girl and 24 year old American girl who were touring SE asia on bikes. The American girl was gorgeous. She had to fly back to Seattle in a couple days. I hope we stay in touch.









Road side maintenance in Cambodia









Werd. Funny clocks in Cambodia. California > *

2 more days, and I was in Battambang, where Karin from Holland met me on the side of the road. She had cancelled her trip back to Holland and flown back to Saigon to get a bike, panniers and gear. She then took a bus to Battambang, Cambodia to meet up with me. I was more than shocked that she actually met up with me. We got along great, but I could no longer ride at my own pace and cover the distance that I wanted to, so we only lasted 2.5 days, before I split up with her in the Thai country side. We crossed the Thai border and had some fun times, but I think it's better that we go our own way, because there is no way I would have made it through India with her. She is going to tour in southern Thailand by herself now.









Karin van der Muelen from Holland. She joined me for 2.5 days, but it didn't really work out.









Street fire in Western Cambodia









Friendly Thai cops wanted a picture with me and Karin.

I made it into Bangkok a few days ago, and have since dropped of my passport for an India visa, booked airfare to Calcutta, and dropped my bike off at a local shop for a tune- up, new brake pads, full service and some odds and ends. Thanks to those on this forum that recommended some shops in Bangkok and Saigon. (5,000 km total on the C'Dale, so it needed a tune-up...)









Bike at the shop in Bangkok getting a FULL service before India.

On March 8, I will fly to Calcutta, to begin my roughly, 2,500 km trek across India from Calcutta to Mumbai and everywhere in between.

When I am in Mumbai waiting for a flight to Dubai, I will probably make another post like this.

My plans for the rest of my trip include riding through India, and then flying to Dubai, where I plan to ride through the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Iraq, Turkey, Greece, Italy, France and the UK. My goal is to purchase another sailboat in England and sail back to California via the Panama Canal by April 2010. I hope to be in the UK by August of this year, so that I can fly back to the US, briefly, for my brother's wedding, and so that I can be in France to watch Lance kick some ass! (I hope, time trial didn't look too promising...)

I have a blog/ website with blog entries, photos and videos at www.OpenBlueHorizon.com, that documents all of my travels.

This trip is somewhat of a commercial venture, as I hope to write a book and use the money to buy another sailboat to replace the one that I lost at sea in Hurricane Norbert back in October. If anyone knows any publishers, or magazines, or other entities that may be able to help fund my bike trip/ sailing dreams, I would appreciate any input. Not trying to beg over the internet, just trying to make my intentions clear. I want another sailboat to sail back to Cali on.

If anyone has any hook ups at a bike magazine, and thinks that they may be interested in having me write an article, or submitting something to their magazine, for money, i need to generate some cash flow to even make it past India...

In closing, this trip has been absolutely amazing. I have learned so much about myself, people, and the world in general, in just a couple of short months. It hasn't all been pleasant though. I have seen the worst poverty and hardship of my life during this trip, and I hope to do some work in the near future to help raise awareness for the third world conditions that lie beyond our borders. There have been times that I really didn't enjoy (like being completely alone in China for 2 weeks), but there have been memories and experiences that I will cherish forever. I can honestly say that this is the coolest thing I have ever done in my life so far. It seems as though the further I get in my trip, the more momentum I gain. Like India for example. I don't think I have ever been so excited for anything in my entire life! I'm so excited right now I can't even sleep at nights! Riding, seeing new places, pushing my body, meeting new people, some incredible $6/ night hostel romances, the good times, the bad times; it's all been amazing. Hope you guys enjoyed reading this (if you made it this far.) If anyone out there wants to join in the fun, feel free to PM me on this site, or contact me through my website, or email me at [email protected]. As long as you can cover 100-150 km/ day, there should be no issues.

Trip by the numbers:
KM: 4,400
Countries: 4 (or 5) Hong Kong, China, Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand
Weeks: 8
Crashes: 2- Ky Anh and Saigon, Vietnam. Both not my fault. Vietnam traffic is insane. 
Flat tires: 2
Worn out tires: 1 rear
Broken parts: 1 rear spoke
Explosive diarrhea: Very many times

Cheers,

Ronnie

See you in India!

Here are some videos from the trip:

Riding in Cambodia- 




5 minutes in Bangkok traffic- 



(gay. Youtube disabled the music cause i used a chili peppers song)

Entering Phnom Penh- 




Cambodian Countryside- 




Crossing Thailand Border- 




Crossing Cambodia border- 




Crossing Vietnam border- 




Stopped at china/ HK border -


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

wow!


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Wasn't there a video of you getting chases by the border patrol?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow. A trip most of us can only dream of. Thanks for sharing your dream. I'll be waiting for your next post. 

Mikey


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm speechless man, that was an amazing read and photos (I can't stop chuckling at the white guy with the hooker at the ATM! Get your mac on, playa!).

Very inspiring, and makes me kick myself for never doing anything like this.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, I actually got through all of that.

It sounds like an amazing cultural experience.

It's posts like this that keep many members coming back to the Passion forum.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

"but I liked her..." I can see why. She's got that yummy look about her---you like her long time? haha just kidding.
looks like a great trip!


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Amazing trip and post, thank you for posting it and thanks for the blog link too!


----------



## ronnie simpson (Nov 9, 2008)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> "but I liked her..." I can see why. She's got that yummy look about her---you like her long time? haha just kidding.
> looks like a great trip!


don't rip on Dong Ling, man. I don't know what it is, but I liked that girl!! haha. seriously, though. she seemed really sweet.


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been checking in on your site every now and again, but I prefer the format you posted up on here. Easier to follow when the photos are posted next to the corresponding text.

Anyways, keep it up! Can't wait for your next update.


----------



## kylethekatkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

May I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

following this story has been awesome and inspirational. keep it up man.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

ronnie simpson said:


> don't rip on Dong Ling, man. I don't know what it is, but I liked that girl!! haha. seriously, though. she seemed really sweet.


oh i wasnt trying to get on her--jst I really admire the Asian ladies.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was fully enthralled by your post... Wicked... This is the kind of thing that makes you... Builds huge character... Gotta say I couldn't have done it myself... Good luck


edit: You thought about contacting Cannondale? They might be into offering some type of support. Just an idea...


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

I was in that shop in Honk Kong last week, it does kick ass for such a small shop. Awesome report, I am extremely jealous.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

You should also contact some bike mags, I think all of them would be interested in an article about your travels.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

excellent thread, love the idea of doing something like this!


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

Jrkimbrough said:


> wow!


[email protected]#king awesome man!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

hard to call anything else epic after that....

that is amazing


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

i throughly enjoyed reading that. Thanks for sharing with us. I myself just visited flying ball last xmas  massive shop


----------



## mojavehanna (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time out of your schedule to share the details of your trip with us. I always enjoy reading about your excellent adventure. Good luck and keep pedaling!


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

great read , have fun and ride safe.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great post. Thanks for serving our countr. You deserve this experience so enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## ronnie simpson (Nov 9, 2008)

kylethekatkiller said:


> May I ask what you do for a living?


i'm just chillin' on a mountain bike in SE asia right now. Hoping to do some freelance writing to stay afloat. I still get some money every month from the Marines for getting shot/ retired, but it's not really enough to live on. That's why I was asking about writing for mags and what not... I did sell motorcycles full time and go to school full time in Texas, but I quit all that nonsense to buy a boat and go sail around the world....



ArmySlowRdr said:


> oh i wasnt trying to get on her--jst I really admire the Asian ladies.


haha, I know. I was just joking around. if you like hot Asian girls, go to Vietnam! That place had some of the most beautiful girls i've ever seen! Mostly southern/ central part. But there's hotties everywhere.

To everyone who said I should contact Cannondale, or magazines, I tried that, but no one really responded. Granted, it was before I left Hong Kong, but I wrote a big, nice, properly worded proposal and sent it out to like 10 bike companies and several magazines. It either got lost in junk mail, or just ignored entirely. That's why I was asking if anyone has any contacts at a bike magazine, as I think it would probably make a cool story for a mag to run. If anyone has any contacts at C'Dale, that would be cool too. Maybe they can sponsor my next trip, haha. (i want to go from San Diego to the tip of S. America and back, when I get back to Cali.) So, if anyone has any contacts anywhere, that would help me out.

Thanks for the kind words and everyone's interest.

All the best,

Ronnie


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Ronnie--I'm retired army CW3, running a contract on ft hood now--i have some vietnamese and thai ladies working for me--very hard, diligent workers.

Perhaps you should contact Maurice over at dirtrag magazine--I think they just started an urban/all styles cycling counterpart to the rag--perhaps they might be interested! Bicycletimesmag. Since they're just starting up best to contact them through dirtrag at [email protected]


----------



## the_gooch (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow. What a life changing trip.


----------



## Szymon (Mar 12, 2007)

Fantastic stuff. Enjoy your trip, and keep us updated!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Great read. Keep at it!


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your trip! it looks like an amazing adventure.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes you should write a book.....nicely done!


----------



## cookin2nite (Feb 24, 2009)

you can start up a paypal account and maybe anyone in the WholeWideWorld can help. just a thought keep up the good work.

"Nobody like to take dirt naps Herb, nobody"


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

he had me sold at explosive diarrhea, im defiantly going there now!


----------



## k4rma (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool man, thanks for posting. I even told a couple of people at work about your trip and my wife when I got home today. I was even excited to see the little 5 minute video in Thailand. I actually wasnt expecting much and then I recognized where you were, from traveling their a couple of times with my wife. Phanon Yotin heading south by the elephant building If Im not mistaken. Neat stuff.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> he had me sold at explosive diarrhea, im defiantly going there now!


i dont mean to be disgusting but- with explosive diarrhea do you still pedal out?

what happens if your a place thats nowhere near a facility or a bush for that matter?

just curious


----------



## ronnie simpson (Nov 9, 2008)

since you asked, i will briefly tell my top two stories of explosive diarrhea from my trip.

explosive diarrhea story #1: rural southern China

I am not going to go into great details, but here's a mental image. American cyclist wearing full cycling gear is squatted down in a field on some Chinese guy's farm, relieving himself in the most painful and urgent of fashions, while several Chinese school children walk by. All of my humility was lost when multiple cell phone cameras captured the whole thing. If I could have waited for a more convenient/ discreet location, I would have.

explosive diarrhea story #2: rural northern vietnam

im riding one day, feeling fine, when I decide to stop for breakfast. i'm pretty much in the middle of nowhere, and haven't seen a decent looking restaurant in more than an hour. I was quite hungry when I spotted a large restaurant with a large gravel parking lot, and 2 traveller buses in front. a few dozen Vietnamese tourists/ travellers are inside eating. (There are bus-stop restaurants like this everywhere. Usually good food for a decent price and very fast service.) I had what turned out to be a really decent dish of pork/ vegetables/ rice and an orange drink beverage thing. I forget the price, but it was very reasonable, and the service was really good. The guy was super accomodating, and kept showing me his "LA" tattoo. (He had an LA, as in the Dodgers' Logo, on his arm. He guessed I was american, so he kept showing it to me, very proudly. One of few tattoos I saw in Vietnam.)

Anyawys, after eating, my body once again said "Ronnie, you need to go to the bathroom right NOW!" I asked where the restroom was, and the guy pointed to the back. I very quickly walked back, and went into a stall. It was one of teh crazy Asia squat toilets, so I squatted down and did my business with a definite sense of urgency. It was at this time that I noticed there was no toilet paper, except for a small bin full of used T.P. (NO! I ddin't use that TP). Needless to say, I left the restaurant, down one pair of black cotton socks, and missing one pair of bootleg Abercrombie boxer briefs, from Shanghai. Thank god i wasn't wearing my Cannondale socks or Flying Ball Bike shop socks. I would have been pissed!

Those are just two of my explosive diarrhea stories. I have been lucky over the past month, and have only had mild cases of regular diarrhea, whereas the first month of my trip was filled with nearly daily cases of very explosive diarrhea, that could occur at any time, and with frightening intensity and velocity.

If this were not a mountain bike forum, I wouldn't be so, uh, honest, but we're all guys here (mostly, im guessing), and have all had trail side explosive diarrhea. And if you haven't, then you just don't ride enough/ drink enough the night before! Or eat enough burritos from seedy mexican restaurants!!

Get out there and ride!


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have to say that I’m totally shocked by your adventures. I would have never given thought to making a trip like that completely solo. You’re an inspiration!! Do what you do, travel safe and live it to the fullest!


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

ronnie simpson said:


> I did sell motorcycles full time and go to school full time in Texas, but I quit all that nonsense to buy a boat and go sail around the world....


Go back to school.

What you are doing is very cool, but you are not the first to ride around Asia, or write about it; the hole idea is derivative...it's been done.

Don't get me wrong I admire your self-reliance and sense of adventure but this won't make your writing career in itself.

You get free college don't you 'cos you were injured? Don't waste that.


----------



## Konish (Dec 26, 2006)

Go, Devil Dog, go! This is the *best* thing I have ever read here. I would stand in line to buy the book...


----------



## Konish (Dec 26, 2006)

The_rydster said:


> Go back to school.
> 
> What you are doing is very cool, but you are not the first to ride around Asia, or write about it; the hole idea is derivative...it's been done.
> 
> ...


I can't think of a worse piece of advice for this truly free spirit. Dude gets shot and wants to live life while he is young and you suggest he go back to school? It *may* not make his writing career, but it won't hurt in the long run.

The Montgomery GI Bill is good (does not require being wounded), and you have up to ten years to use your benefit after leaving AD, so no hurry there. The Post 9/11 GI Bill will be better (hope it all pans out) with better benefits and more compensation for a degree program...again no hurry there either (actually time will be on his side as the services haven't even figured out how they're going to pay for it all).

Ronnie, 
As a 16 year AD Navy guy, I say keep pedaling...schools will always be ready to take your money, but you can't buy one second of time back. I wish I had the stones to have done something like that when I was younger. If you find yourself in Japan (Yokohama area), consider yourself hosted.

R/
D


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

Konish said:


> I can't think of a worse piece of advice for this truly free spirit. Dude gets shot and wants to live life while he is young and you suggest he go back to school? It *may* not make his writing career, but it won't hurt in the long run.


Hmm you misunderstand.

Travelling is great, I really mean it, but at some point you have to get back to reality which is that for most of us a life of leisure is not realistic.

Ignore that fact at one day you will wake up and it will be WTF!...and it will hit you hard. One cannot be 20-something carefree forever. Most normal jobs require hard-graft and study...time-serving.


----------



## Henchman (Sep 22, 2008)

Great write up, I love these types of posts, travelling by bike in strange lands cannot be beaten, there's simply no better way to explore a country. Good luck Ronnie in the rest of your adventures.


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

Note to self: Pack loads of extra socks when trippin' in a foreign land.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Great adventure. Thanks for sharing. I'm very much looking forward to the next installment.

Seems like this would make a GREAT article in National Geographic or Outside or Smithsonian. I bet if you got an article in with one of them, the sponsorship hookups would follow.

I wonder if an agent could help you with the story marketing /sponsorship angles. Don't know much about it myself, but I've heard that publications have varying rules and formats for submissions. As to sponsorships, check out companies like Patagonia and REI, and any of the companies whose gear you are using. Rattle the corporate cage at Cannondale again.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Great!

I am 25 - right before my final university exams (in Europe) and (like probably a lot of us guys here) dreaming of doing such a trip. But then, I have a girl, a grandmother, a flat - you get it, all those excuses.

Long story short:
I absolutely enjoy your coverage. If you set up a Paypal account I´ll ship you some bucks for a roasted duck, some rice and some rubbers (or whatever you need  ).

Probably some relative or friend of yours should set up the account and ship you the $$, because Paypal money is probably worthless in Cambodia.

(I don´t say that to show off or whatever, but why not - maybe some other fellow bikers will do that and if 100 people ship you 10bucks you´ll be golden.)

If you´re in Germany you´re invited for a barbecue =)

Greetings Znarf


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

His *paypal donation page*: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...8f5a5f5ae42e779d4b5655493f6173dc7dfc762f57a57

This is off his website http://openbluehorizon.com/Front/index.php, scroll down bottom left hand side is the donations section.

Having spent some time in that part of the world it is a beautiful & hospitable place.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Howeler said:


> Note to self: Pack loads of extra socks when trippin' in a foreign land.


yeah i've had to use a sock, handkerchief, bandana on a handful of trail rides ver the years.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Wow ! !*

You are living the life that most of us only dream about. Good on you; many of us are living vicariously through you.

(going to load the Glock and end this wasted life now.....)


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I have your site bookmarked and have enjoyed reading about your adventures.


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent further write up Ronnie. Thanks for taking the time to post this up, makes my school-work seem a lot bloody easier. Hope I can get out there and do this kind of a trip at least once in my life, but we'll see.
Take care mate, and have fun in India. Been there many times, and its a good place but it can catch you off guard. Like the rest of asia, most indians also are quite nice and welcoming to foreigners, so you should have a great time. 
-Sentiment


----------



## Konish (Dec 26, 2006)

The_rydster said:


> Hmm you misunderstand.
> 
> Travelling is great, I really mean it, but at some point you have to get back to reality which is that for most of us a life of leisure is not realistic.
> 
> Ignore that fact at one day you will wake up and it will be WTF!...and it will hit you hard. One cannot be 20-something carefree forever. Most normal jobs require hard-graft and study...time-serving.


No, I think I understand you perfectly. I'm sure we *all* realize the hard, cold facts of life. I certainly don't think he's ignoring the long-term...just enjoying life while he can. Until the icy grip of reality gets hold of this guy's soul, I say more power to him.

Besides, if a person feels compelled to do this sort of "walkabout", school will just be a dead-end anyway and he'll be doomed to be a restless spirit.


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

I think you should send this link to Cannondale and they can maybe use it in their "the good fight" theme on the new site.

Excellent write up and a experience you will always remember!


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Absolutley fantastic trip!


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

That hooker was hot!


----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

that dude eating that corn! ha HA!!


----------



## CarbonFiberFootprint (Nov 4, 2008)

The_rydster said:


> Go back to school.
> 
> What you are doing is very cool, but you are not the first to ride around Asia, or write about it; the hole idea is derivative...it's been done.
> 
> ...


I would easily consider your comments the most disgraceful grouping of words I've ever laid eyes upon on this site, or possibly any forum for that matter.

Yes... go back to school. So you can join the myriad of recent graduates who just found out that no one is even looking to hire them. Now they won't be able to dedicate 70% of their time awake on this earth to doing something they do not really enjoy while being confined somewhere they do not really want to be so they can chase the imaginary dream of stockpiling imaginary money. Then wake up every Monday and enslave themselves to an indoctrinated lifestyle in a failed system that rewards whomever can screw over his fellow human the hardest as long as it is done legally.

Yeah, get with the program. Do not follow your dreams or ambitions, try to become a psuedo-significant cog in an overly complex and broken reward system instead!


----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

Rydster you are a tool. You are jealous.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Hey Ronnie,
just wanted to say I've been following your blog religiously ever since you first posted on this site and am loving every bit of it. It's sad to see your SE Asia tour coming to an end, but the rest of your journey is going to be just as exciting for sure! You should consider entering in the Tour de France- by the time you make you make it across Europe you could be riding circles around Armstrong.

Rydster- go play with yourself.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

very cool man, be safe


----------



## Impalla (May 10, 2007)

gkmeador said:


> Rydster you are a tool. You are jealous.


Not to mention he's shamlessly looking for attention.


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow man, thaat's what biking is all about. Talk about adventure!


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

great report. thanks for the stoke!


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice trip report and oh boys I really thankful that I did my trip back in 2005, it was an experience of a life .


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow...awesome stuff...I'll pay attention to the updates


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

CarbonFiberFootprint said:


> I would easily consider your comments the most disgraceful grouping of words I've ever laid eyes upon on this site, or possibly any forum for that matter.
> 
> Yes... go back to school. So you can join the myriad of recent graduates who just found out that no one is even looking to hire them. Now they won't be able to dedicate 70% of their time awake on this earth to doing something they do not really enjoy while being confined somewhere they do not really want to be so they can chase the imaginary dream of stockpiling imaginary money. Then wake up every Monday and enslave themselves to an indoctrinated lifestyle in a failed system that rewards whomever can screw over his fellow human the hardest as long as it is done legally.
> 
> Yeah, get with the program. Do not follow your dreams or ambitions, try to become a psuedo-significant cog in an overly complex and broken reward system instead!


You might want to take that part of the discussion to the other site...

http://f88me.com/showthread.php?p=201898#poststop

Seems to have created an interesting offshoot.


----------



## pisgahboy (Jan 29, 2006)

snow bunny said:


> You might want to take that part of the discussion to the other site...
> 
> http://f88me.com/showthread.php?p=201898#poststop
> 
> Seems to have created an interesting offshoot.


If you really want a good laugh, search for the thread over there where he tries to justify diddlin' 13 year old girls. Or just look for one of the many where he whines about not being able to get a date.

Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonFiberFootprint (Nov 4, 2008)

snow bunny said:


> You might want to take that part of the discussion to the other site...
> 
> http://f88me.com/showthread.php?p=201898#poststop
> 
> Seems to have created an interesting offshoot.


I almost registered for that forum to comment, but could not bear the thought of having multiple forum memberships in common with the_rydster


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Konish said:


> ...just enjoying life while he can. Until the icy grip of reality gets hold of this guy's soul, I say more power to him.
> 
> Keep it up Ronnie, Your story is amazing! I'm following it all the way.
> 
> Rydster...Fark Off :madmax:


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

It's been said, but... Awesome trip. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow + Wow + Wow!


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

This is soooooo cool. Gosh what a life experience!


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

I have always wondered how trips like your would go, thanks for the excellent writeup. It 1st spurred my curiousity when I stationed in Korea last year just south of Seoul @ Osan. We ran up on a guy in the middle of a trip seeking a bike shop, this shop was convenienty located next to the trailhead that goes up into the hills above Osan and Pyeongtek. 

He was in the middle of a ride from the south coast of Korea going towards Bejing. Unclear where he came from before that. He said we were the 1st english speaking individuals we had met in close to 1000 miles and 2 weeks of riding and it was nice to see us. We BS'd for a while and he rode off heading towards Seoul. 

Must be one hell of an experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Just to update, he has made it across India in one piece and on his way to Constantinople to begin his tour through Europe.

*Sorry, he's on his way to Istanbul- same thing.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

marsh rider said:


> Just to update, he has made it across India in one piece and on his way to Constantinople to begin his tour through Europe.


I was wondering how things were going. Hoping to see another report on his India crossing. Is he updating the blog?

Very cool adventure. I say take advantage of the time you have without obligations to do these kinds of things. Life will get in the way soon enough.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

http://openbluehorizon.com/Front/index.php

He has several posts from his time in India on the blog, and with some of the stories going on in there, it honestly sounds lucky he wasn't hurt in anyway (a truck making contact with his bike at 70 mph, a gay guy visiting his room looking for some action, weird stuff lol). I hope to see another post here by him once he gets settled in in Europe.


----------



## outback (Apr 12, 2009)

*Memories*

Wow ! What a trip. I especially enjoyed the VietNam section. Having spent the better part of 2 years in DaNang, it brought back alot of memories for me. Thanks for sharing the adventure with the rest of us.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

did you stop for a few backrubs along the way?


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

roc865 said:


> did you stop for a few backrubs along the way?


Don't pay attention to this guy above you. It isn't his blog... he has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Way to go! Keep pedaling, very awesome pics.


----------



## smb_600 (Sep 20, 2009)

out of control....


----------



## dtang21 (Mar 21, 2009)

One word for you brother - E P I C


----------



## ronnie simpson (Nov 9, 2008)

wow. somebody brought this thread back to life. kinda cool re-reading that. after riding through that part of the world, i would VERY HIGHLY RECOMMEND anyone to tour around SE Asia. there is some magic there that no other place has. go there. now. on a bike.
ronnie


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

One of the best reads on MTBR.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

f*ck i would KILL to do this


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

That is the coolest post I've read on here. After a bit of googling it looks like Ronnie is quite successful these days as a sailor...planning on doing race around the globe in 2016 which I think is singlehanded. Dude is a badass with an awesome life.


----------



## AbbyDaisy (Aug 22, 2013)

wow! a amazing and wonderful trip! I think it is unforgettable experience for you. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Divyaya (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow,very impressive! 
Thanks to share your experience

I hope I can have the bike trip just like you one day .


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

hmmmm I am thinking Dong Ling may have liked you too.... just a guess..

NICE PICS !


----------

